# HoneyTone amplificador de 3w



## gnroa (Abr 5, 2011)

Buenas!! Estuve buscando un amplificador pequeño para armar y me gusto este que lo encontre por ahi... este es el link http://music-electronics-forum.com/t18612/ me parecio interesante y lo arme en el livewire para que me sea mas facil la construccion del PCB, lo comparto tambien para aquellos que lo quieran armar... si hay alguien que sabe de estos circuitos y quiera echarle un ojo para saber si no hay ningun error en el esquema ni en la copia que hice en el livewire mejor... soy novato y voy a cometer erres... ahi va...

Si alguien sabe de cuantos ohm es el parlante bienvenido sea... el circuito utiliza 2 TL072 y un TDA7052


----------



## arrivaellobo (Abr 5, 2011)

Estoy mirando el datasheet del 7052, y dice, además de que es de 1 W, no de 3W, que se obtiene tal potencia con una carga de 8 Ohms.
Los datasheet no muerden...


----------



## gnroa (Abr 5, 2011)

Ok... no entendia como leer... ahora que me decis esta bien... pudiste ver los circuitos?? va a funcionar sin ningun problema?? sera que se lo puede adaptar para que funcione con 8w a 8 ohms??


----------



## arrivaellobo (Abr 5, 2011)

En el circuito de limewire no te puedo ayudar ya que no tengo ese programa.
No lo he revisado, pero debería funcionar sin problemas.
Ese TDA entrega esa potencia y ya está, no le pidas más. Si quieres más potencia, busca otro integrado, en el foro hay a montontes.
Un saludo


----------



## jorge morales (Abr 6, 2011)

aqui dejo a tu consideracion este circuito, saludos


----------



## arrivaellobo (Abr 6, 2011)

Ese circuito está bien, lleva preamplificador y control de tonos incluido, pero no tiene nada que ver con el primer circuito que pusiste.
Un saludo


----------



## gnroa (Abr 6, 2011)

Hey me gusto ese circuito de Practiceman... me viene al pelo para usarlo como pre... ahora... lo que por ahi me costo un poco fue entender el patillaje del tl082... por lo que entiendo es asi... corrijanme si me equivoco... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://img851.imageshack.us/i/patillajetl082.png/


----------



## arrivaellobo (Abr 6, 2011)

Parece que esta bien, es facil de entender.
Un saludo


----------



## gnroa (Abr 7, 2011)

Hey estuve investigando sobre el PracticeMan y encontre el resto de los archivos, trae el pcb, los layout incluye los esquemas y los archivos para el Circuit Maker... mirandolo, me di cuenta que usa una especie de placa doble, o sea... la placa con cobre en los dos lados, no habia visto eso hasta entonces... aca esta la pagina http://home.pacbell.net/lengal/ y el link para descargar el zip http://home.pacbell.net/lengal/ip/CyberKit.PracticeMan.zip si tenes una idea de como se llama ese tipo de placa pasame el nombre... y una mano sobre como hacerla no estaria de mas...


----------



## arrivaellobo (Abr 7, 2011)

Efectivamente, usa una placa de doble cara, así se llaman. Se utilizan para disminuir el tamaño final de la placa y aprovechar mejor el espacio.
Aqui en el foro hay tutoriales y consejos para conseguirlas.
Un saludo


----------

